# 15lb Snapper and Broken Rod



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Only my second time fishing this year. We decided to go to a local spot and chum for Black Snapper. We caught a couple but did get some nice Mongos' and Triggers. It was way too hot that's for sure..!!

The rod broke below the reel seat..


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

It's definitely too hot...this is night season for me and my crew...we were out last night and sweating...i can't imagine how hot yaw were...good post....rods these days break too easy


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Definately like the night thing, no fun when its too hot to even drink cold beer, still looks like yall had fun though!!!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Oceanmaster,you need to be getting out alot more than that. Why so few trips? I am sure there are plenty of helpful people that would love to go out with you if that was the issue. Nice snapper BTW.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice job Keith


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice Keith sounds like dinner was had.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm glad to see you getting out and taking it to them! It was unbelievably got out today. Way to press on!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice job, keith. Good to see you out on the water and not working on reels. Keep at it.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang Keith if you would spend a little less time on your hobby fixing everyone else's fishing reels you would have more time to fish. It gave me great pleasure to read your post and see a pic of you with rod in hand , on the water and a big smile on your face! Awesome post! More tight lines to you Keith. I forgot to ask, did you have to do a Spiderman and snatch up the broken rod mid air?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice ARS keith!!sure was a beautiful da.............except for the heat!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta go Keith....you deserve more then most to go out alot more brother!!! Especially fer all you do fer us brother!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I did have the misters on and it did help but I see we broke the record heat yesterday of 99. It beat the record of 98 set in 1955 when I was one year old..!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a roddy rod holder job.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Actually the rod broke while fighting the fish in the gimbal of a rod belt..

It is one of Pro Challenger's jigging rods rated to 350 grams/12.4 oz.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Actually the rod broke while fighting the fish in the gimbal of a rod belt..
> 
> It is one of Pro Challenger's jigging rods rated to 350 grams/12.4 oz.


Wow it looks like a pretty clean break which usually means it was in the rod holder or it was dinged. Usually when graphite/ glass breaks it splinters all jagged edged. That could be a defect in laying up the blank too.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'll post a close up. Rod made in China per USA specs.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I did have the misters on and it did help but I see we broke the record heat yesterday of 99. It beat the record of 98 set in 1955 when I was one year old..!


 
You have misters on your boat ? That's a great idea. Where do you buy them to run off of 12 volt ?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They were installed when the boat was built. They are from Marine Misters. 1000psi so it actually does mist instead of getting you all wet. You need an on board fresh water tank. Misters Unlimited.

http://www.mistersunlimited.com/marine-app.cfm


----------

